# Shower Frame Seal



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have never seen a shower door with a vinyl extrusion. The verticals are screwed to the wall and the interior is caulked and the base is caulked to the tub.
Post a photo of this extrusion.
Ron


----------



## Lightning (Aug 19, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> I have never seen a shower door with a vinyl extrusion. The verticals are screwed to the wall and the interior is caulked and the base is caulked to the tub.
> Post a photo of this extrusion.
> Ron


As noted in my OP, the extrusions are aluminum and in like new condition. What I'm looking for is a roll of 1.75" wide X 1/16" thick grey vinyl in a long enough strip to put behind the aluminum extrusions that run up both sides and the base. So I figure around 20 feet would do it. It looks something like this:










This would be perfect if it was 1-3/4" wide. Calking is kind of old-school and it always winds up building up mold.

Mike


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lightning said:


> As noted in my OP, the extrusions are aluminum and in like new condition. What I'm looking for is a roll of 1.75" wide X 1/16" thick grey vinyl in a long enough strip to put behind the aluminum extrusions that run up both sides and the base. So I figure around 20 feet would do it. It looks something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do a search for,"Shower door Seals". You should be able to come up with something.
I have various shower door companies install glass in baths I do every year. I've never seen them use any material under the metal.
Ron


----------



## Lightning (Aug 19, 2008)

I've probably spent an hour plus already looking... still haven't found the elusive 1-3/4" wide seal I need. Going to Call "Mr.ShowerDoor" which is a local company that specializes in door installs only. They did the one sliding door in our house with the right width material. I had asked the guy a few years ago when the installer was out and he said they didn't sell the material. Everything they do is based on an install, so he said the only way I could get it was to buy another new door and have them install it. They don't sell doors without thier installation... very specialized company, and maybe the snobby policy has changed.

BTW, they are in Western Mass and have a beautiful showroom and several installer trucks. Business must be good.

Mike


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Try here:
www.allaboutdoors.com
Ron


----------

